

People trust NSA more than Google, survey says - kristopolous
http://www.cnet.com/news/people-trust-nsa-more-than-google-survey-says/

======
kristopolous
It's interesting to speculate how this exposes both perception and familiarity
of the brands and institutions.

I wonder how both Google and the NSA would rank amongst their respective
peers; for instance say Kraft Foods or Target for Google and say, the National
Forestry Services or the local police department for the NSA.

I also really wish the variance of the results were published

